

Inside look at Facebook's datacenter in Prineville, Oregon - latchkey
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/12/facebook-data-center/

======
brokentone
I thought this story was a repost, but it's just been covered many many times
here and elsewhere. I dug up a few of the older stories to evaluate whether I
was crazy, and decided to drop them here while I had them.
[http://technologizer.com/2011/11/19/inside-facebooks-
amazing...](http://technologizer.com/2011/11/19/inside-facebooks-amazing-
oregon-data-center/) [http://scobleizer.com/2011/04/16/photo-tour-of-
facebooks-new...](http://scobleizer.com/2011/04/16/photo-tour-of-facebooks-
new-datacenter/)

------
ars
I found it interesting that servers used for financial transaction are
physically separated from the rest.

Must be interesting programming them.

